# Acceptance and cancellation rate?



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

So I've read on this forum that you can get deactivated for canceling too much but not for acceptance rate, is that true? Also, I noticed with Ubereats, they don't show acceptance/cancellation rating so is it safe to say it doesn't matter if I don't accept them? The thing is with Uber, your stats are reset after a few days so doesn't that make you start at a fresh state in regards to canceling and such? How low is to low for these ratings? I'm in NY and we don't have pool/SKI/SUV. Just X, XL and eats.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Acceptance rate is a nonissue. You can be deactivated for a high cumulative cancellation rate but I don’t know what that rate is. Ratings on the app reflect the last seven days statistics.


----------



## mseym266 (Mar 26, 2018)

I hate that


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

rideshare2870 said:


> So I've read on this forum that you can get deactivated for canceling too much but not for acceptance rate, is that true? Also, I noticed with Ubereats, they don't show acceptance/cancellation rating so is it safe to say it doesn't matter if I don't accept them? The thing is with Uber, your stats are reset after a few days so doesn't that make you start at a fresh state in regards to canceling and such? How low is to low for these ratings? I'm in NY and we don't have pool/SKI/SUV. Just X, XL and eats.


Don't worry about your acceptance rate. It can be 0% if you like. You might get a few "You're missing too many trip requests" emails but that's pretty much it. Now as far as cancellation goes, try to keep it under 10%. They can and will deactivate you for cancelling too many trips. As far as the way the rates reset, it's a bit tricky with Uber than it is with Lyft. With Lyft everything resets at the beginning of the week. With Uber, they count the past seven days and within that time frame the number of requests you accepted or rejected will affect your rates. You could be offline for a few days and you might see your rates fluctuate without you accepting or cancelling any trips. Again, I would only worry about cancellations. You as an independent contractor have the right to accept or reject any trip request.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

rideshare2870 said:


> So I've read on this forum that you can get deactivated for canceling too much but not for acceptance rate, is that true? Also, I noticed with Ubereats, they don't show acceptance/cancellation rating so is it safe to say it doesn't matter if I don't accept them? The thing is with Uber, your stats are reset after a few days so doesn't that make you start at a fresh state in regards to canceling and such? How low is to low for these ratings? I'm in NY and we don't have pool/SKI/SUV. Just X, XL and eats.


They can reset numbers in a few days but Uber tracks your lifetime cancellation rate. Call customer service and they will tell you how many rides you have cancelled. I cancel a lot of rides for no shows and sometimes I go over 20%. I have never received any warnings. But I do receive emails for acceptance every Tuesday.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

rideshare2870 said:


> is that true?


Yes it's true, account deactivation is possible for high cancellation rate, but not for low acceptance rate.



rideshare2870 said:


> Also, I noticed with Ubereats, they don't show acceptance/cancellation rating so is it safe to say it doesn't matter if I don't accept them?


I've never heard anything explicit about Ubereats, but I think it's reasonable to assume that the acceptance policy is the same.



rideshare2870 said:


> The thing is with Uber, your stats are reset after a few days so doesn't that make you start at a fresh state in regards to canceling and such?


The stats they show us are from the last 7 days. My guess is that when it comes to deactivating a drivers account for high cancellations, they base it on longer term stats than those.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Try accepting one ping. And cancelling that one ping. All week. Just that one ride. That equals a 100 percent cancel rate. And their computers will give you grief. Nonsense. I know


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm not so sure they even care much about cancellation rates anymore either.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I think it’s your total cancellation rate that Uber might deactivate you for and not your weekly.


----------



## Matthew R Javier (Jan 15, 2018)

Question for cancellation rate.
Why does UBER count it against you if you arrive at pin, pax never shows up so you cancel
to get your fee. If pax doesnt show up it shouldnt be held against you. I am at 7-13% cancellation 
each week because of this.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

So what. Thats too low if you ask me.


----------



## Matthew R Javier (Jan 15, 2018)

Skepticaldriver said:


> So what. Thats too low if you ask me.


Just was wondering why we are held accountable for a pax's issue.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Because uber likes drivers to be like youre being right now. Terrified and subservient.


----------



## Matthew R Javier (Jan 15, 2018)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Because uber likes drivers to be like youre being right now. Terrified and subservient.


You're funny. Not terrified as Ill cancel when situation calls for it just like on Lyft. I was wondering why we get penalized. I've been as high as 50% on a couple weeks so terror is not an issue with me. I get what I need day in and day out and good to go.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Matthew R Javier said:


> Question for cancellation rate.
> Why does UBER count it against you if you arrive at pin, pax never shows up so you cancel
> to get your fee. If pax doesnt show up it shouldnt be held against you. I am at 7-13% cancellation
> each week because of this.


They don't, really. It gets calculated into the rate, and when the rate gets too high and stays there for too long, the algorithim bumps it up to human eyes. They then look for patterns, what shouldn't count, etc.

Uber knows the tricks drivers think they're so smart doing. Playing hide-and-seek with paxes, cancelling after contact with the pax, etc.

The final decision is made by people.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Matthew R Javier said:


> Question for cancellation rate.
> Why does UBER count it against you if you arrive at pin, pax never shows up so you cancel
> to get your fee. If pax doesnt show up it shouldnt be held against you. I am at 7-13% cancellation
> each week because of this.


We're talking about Uber here Matthew. Just appreciate the fact that you actually receive a cancellation fee when you're supposed to. Half the time I have to fight with those shitheels at CS about it.

It's when you cancel as "rider no show" and the fee DOESN'T show up that you should be concerned.

But yes it definitely sucks that it counts against the driver even though the rider is the one who didn't show up after requesting a ride (and the driver's efforts have been all for naught after spending their time, gas, wear & tear on their car, and energy getting to the pickup location). But Uber has and always will be on the "rider's side" and they won't adversely effect the rider's account for their lack of responsibility and respect with regards to the ride they're flaking on (or not on time for) so instead Uber counts it against the driver. Uber believes lying, entitled, shady, unscrupulous and absolutely atrocious riders in every aspect and at every point in the Uber equation, from A to Z. It's very unfortunate but as soon as we understand that fact, the less frustrating it will be when we witness riders getting the benefit of the doubt 100% of the time.

Uber, if you're reading this, FYI: you suck sticky, stinky, crusty donkey balls.


----------



## Matthew R Javier (Jan 15, 2018)

Julescase said:


> We're talking about Uber here Matthew. Just appreciate the fact that you actually receive a cancellation fee when you're supposed to. Half the time I have to fight with those shitheels at CS about it.
> 
> It's when you cancel as "rider no show" and the fee DOESN'T show up that you should be concerned.
> 
> ...


Ive never had a problem getting the cancellation fee added to my account. I was just curious why it was a mark against us if its the passengers fault. Im not worried about my rating going up high as long as they are all from no shows. It is what it is with U/L. You and I are in the same area (LA) so your stories at times line up with mine and kind of nice knowing that I am not the "only" one with some of these issues. LOL. Saving driving out there


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I've been riding 20% cancel rate for weeks down to 18% lately only once got a notice that I should just not accept the rides instead of cancel but no time out or deactivation.


----------

